# Converted Defiler Mod



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a continuation on my night lords converted defiler it is not complete but I have added the CCW. I also made the images smaller.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well it's interesting mate, like a big spindly arachnid! I'm prety certain i'd freak out if i saw that coming for me!! 

have some +rep

Rev


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you for the rep.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

its a good job nice clean paint, but for me its a bit too clean for chaos, other than that its still looks cool keep it up +rep


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you for the rep.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Definately fits the night lords theme mate, nice work.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

I still need to paint some more detail i agree it is far to clean for chaos.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Very creative indeed! It reminds me of those arachnid war machines used in one of the Guants Ghosts books.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

It certainly looks more scary than a traditional Defiler IMO, fits in well with the fluff.

Good Job.

Rep


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

This looks really cool, i hate the defiler model but i don't hate this so that's a plus. The only thing i would say is that the colours seem a little bright for dark an scary night lords. In fact if you changed the helmetted head over to an ork totem it could almost be an ork vehicle. I would darken the paint up a little and you will get a much more menacing look. Still +rep for an awesome conversion, kinda reminds me of the brass scorpion model.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow guys thank you all for the +rep.


----------



## craftomega (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow this is awsome I would +rep you if i could.

I would hate to see what that would do to my Iron Fists


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

craftomega said:


> Wow this is awsome I would +rep you if i could.
> 
> I would hate to see what that would do to my Iron Fists


It would NOM NOM NOM your troops. Then run away Screaming (Like a little girl from a spider) from your tanks.


----------



## death_monger101 (Jan 29, 2013)

i lovin it, but where is lightning effects?...also, does it have a web spinner?(out of curiosity)


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

death_monger101 said:


> i lovin it, but where is lightning effects?...also, does it have a web spinner?(out of curiosity)


all hail the Necromancer Lord!!!

:grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks neat! Honestly though, my first thought when seeing it was to go:

"_Spider Tank, Spider Tank, doing the things a Spider Tank does_."

But that just might be me.


----------

